# Pelvic Pain 2 Months After D & C



## Stella43

I suffered an incomplete miscarriage back in November, 2013, which was followed by a D & C a few days later. It has been more than two months since the miscarriage and procedure to remove all of the products of conception, and I am in considerable pain/discomfort. My pelvic area is sore and fragile (almost like I can feel my uterus, which is weird). I have shooting pains at times while other times there is just a generalized feeling of pain and soreness. I also have an intense, yet somehow dull lower back pain. 

My doctors have blown me off after an ultrasound that was done 1 month after the procedure saying that they see nothing wrong. They say the pain is not normal but have no explanation as to what it's from. Even my general practitioner blew off the idea that the miscarriage or the procedure could have hurt me in any way. 

I know this pain started at the point of getting out of the hospital after the D & C and has not subsided since; hence I know it's related to my experience whether the doctors are willing to consider this or not. 

Has anyone else had this kind of pain for an extended period of time after a miscarriage with d & c or even a natural miscarriage with no procedure? 

Thanks & Please Help! Worried! :shrug::


----------



## AnonymousCAT

I have never experienced this. But as a physiotherapist I know that muscles in the pelvic floor can become tight and sore just like muscle in other places in our body if they have been irritated. Like a
Sore neck and shoulders from stress and bad posture. If it continues I would follow up with your doctor. Another option you may consider is seeing a physiotherapist that specializes in pelvic therapy to assess what maybe causing pain in the pelvic region. It may be that some muscles down there are really tight with trigger points and need to be released. A therapist can help to relax the muscles that are irritated to decrease pelvic pain. Pain down there is definitely not normal and can be treated successfully with physio in a noninvasive way


----------



## Nina83

Oh gosh, I had that and it HURT, you have my sympathy. I was almost in tears every day for three months. It felt like the bones were pushing out or something.
It started about 1 month after my natural MC, maybe it started before, but I just thought it was MC related. I started actually noticing and feeling it after a month.
Then one day it just went away. I got it a bit a few weeks ago, but just lasted one day.
Things move around down there during pregnancy, even if it does end early on. The body went through a lot, I guess since we don't go through "the whole pregnancy" sometimes we don't think, or acknowledge how much our bodies actually went through.


----------



## Stella43

AnonymousCat, thank you for the info. I'm going to try one more doctor to see if they can help. If not, I actually am going to visit a pelvic floor specialist that is a physical therapist. Does that make sense? I think it may be the same or similar to what you mentioned. In any case, thank you.

Hi Nina, so you had the same feelings I described but did not go through a d & c? I'm interested to know more if you don't mind sharing, as I'm wondering if the d & c damaged my body or the actual miscarriage itself. It was a very painful miscarriage-I really didn't know they could be so harsh physically. I suppose you might be right in saying 'the body's been through a lot' just in reference to what the miscarriage can do internally with all of the contracting/cramping.

Anyway, thank you, Nina, for commenting. If you are inclined to share more detail about how your pain was/is, I would much appreciate it. Again, I'm trying to discern what did this to me...

Oh, and glad you feel better. I hope that happens to me!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Hi Stella,

Glad to hear you will try the pelvic floor physical therapist. That was exactly what I was referring to. Hopefully you will get some answers and some help soon. Let us know how it goes.

Laura


----------



## Stella43

Hi Laura, thank you. I hope so too, and I will be sure to update if I find anything out. I've seen posts by people with similar problems or even exact symptoms and they never came back weeks, months, or years later to post the outcome! It's frustrating as I'd like to know if they got better naturally or needed medical help/surgery, etc. 

I will be sure to post if I get better or find out what is causing this super sore uterus with bad lower back pain. For sure...

p.s. Hope you're not feeling scared anymore??


----------



## Nina83

Stella43 said:


> AnonymousCat, thank you for the info. I'm going to try one more doctor to see if they can help. If not, I actually am going to visit a pelvic floor specialist that is a physical therapist. Does that make sense? I think it may be the same or similar to what you mentioned. In any case, thank you.
> 
> Hi Nina, so you had the same feelings I described but did not go through a d & c? I'm interested to know more if you don't mind sharing, as I'm wondering if the d & c damaged my body or the actual miscarriage itself. It was a very painful miscarriage-I really didn't know they could be so harsh physically. I suppose you might be right in saying 'the body's been through a lot' just in reference to what the miscarriage can do internally with all of the contracting/cramping.
> 
> Anyway, thank you, Nina, for commenting. If you are inclined to share more detail about how your pain was/is, I would much appreciate it. Again, I'm trying to discern what did this to me...
> 
> Oh, and glad you feel better. I hope that happens to me!

I thought I mentioned it, I actually did have a D&C, and my second MC was natural.
I just noticed the pelvic pain more after the natural.
I don't think the D&C, or MC did any damage in that way, I really believe it was the pregnancy.
I also had a lot of round ligament pain from about 4 weeks both pregnancies, which might have caused the pelvic pain later on. Not sure.
I'm not really sure what else to add, but if you have any more questions...


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Ya it's frustrating when you can't see the outcome to the problems people post. 

Still feeling scared. 4+5 weeks pregnant and I have been spotting everyday since I found out! Ugh. So stressful. Doc is monitoring closely but who knows what will happen.


----------



## Stella43

*Hi Nina, thanks so much for the reply. I really appreciate it...

At this point, I just don't know what caused this sore feeling uterus and lower back pain. The doctor I'm seeing now mentioned 'malpractice' when talking about the doctor that performed my d & c, but, in the same sentence, said she didn't know what was wrong or what caused the pain. In any case, I'm not looking for a lawsuit but an answer/solution to the problem. 

It sounds like your pain is gone then. That's great. Oh, and you're pregnant-you're so lucky! Try to be happy and positive (not that you're not-I don't know you;-). If there is one thing I've noticed about these forums, they are full of stressed out women (smile but seriously). Pregnant women need to be calm. Easier said than done though...!



*Hi Laura, I'm sorry that your spotting. That must be very stressful. 

I know it sounds insensitive or even overused, but, as someone who has miscarried, I really think it's best to not think much about the pregnancy. My thinking is that when I get stressed, I know how hard it is on my body. I get cold sores, zits, and need to sleep all the time. Once I even got a hemorrhoid (sorry-tmi). It went away, but my point is stress is so bad for the body. It could certainly affect the developing fetus or even a pregnancy in general. I would be of the mind set that some women spot all through pregnancy and some of those women have had miscarriages and then spot and have a baby! It's true!

If I get pregnant again, I'm not even going to think about it except to not drink alcohol/coffee and to eat very healthfully. I'm not even going to go get a sonogram. I know that sounds crazy, but they can't tell you anything in the first 3-4 months anyway except for that you have a baby and heartbeat. They also can't stop the miscarriage if one is going to happen, so why am I paying for it. Some say it's bad for the baby too. They know the fetus tries to move away from the high frequency sound waves when a woman is getting a sonogram. Anyway, I'm going to assume there is a heartbeat and let myself develop or miscarry and just stay calm. Que sera, sera...


----------



## AnonymousCAT

ya, I know you're right. There is no sense in worrying. I have absolutely no control and whatever will be. Thank you


----------



## Stella43

To anyone who reads this thread and is feeling the same way I described above after having a d & c or any type of uterine surgery, please know that my pain was/is due to a condition called Adenomyosis. It most often occurs in women after experiencing uterine trauma. In other words, they stabbed me with the curettage instrument and dislodged endometrial cells into my uterine wall. Ouch! Ouch until menopause that is!!!


----------



## AnonymousCAT

Sounds great that you finally got some answers! Could they offer you any help?


----------



## lisah628

If you're still watching...how did they diagnose what was finally wrong?

I had two D&Cs almost 4 months ago for a diagnosed partial mole. Ever since, sex has been very painful, as has working out or even sitting for long periods of time. I figured it was my body healing but its been months and its not getting any bettering.
Blood work is normal. Ultrasound is normal. The Dr is saying its not a gyn issue and I'm fine. But I'm NOT fine. I just need an answer.


----------



## mrsksimp

Stella43 said:


> To anyone who reads this thread and is feeling the same way I described above after having a d & c or any type of uterine surgery, please know that my pain was/is due to a condition called Adenomyosis. It most often occurs in women after experiencing uterine trauma. In other words, they stabbed me with the curettage instrument and dislodged endometrial cells into my uterine wall. Ouch! Ouch until menopause that is!!!

What was the solution for this diagnosis? Did you need surgery? Did it just go away? I sounds like what I'm going through right now. I'm about 3 weeks post-op but it's this weird pelvic and sort of back pain. I haven't actually contacted the doctor yet because I can't even really explain it very well so I just keep putting it off. Your description was the closest thing I've found to what I'm going through. I need to know how to get rid of it!


----------



## introuble82

Hello,

I still have shooting pain low abdomen - 1year ++ now

is it PID?


----------



## introuble82

mrsksimp said:


> What was the solution for this diagnosis? Did you need surgery? Did it just go away? I sounds like what I'm going through right now. I'm about 3 weeks post-op but it's this weird pelvic and sort of back pain. I haven't actually contacted the doctor yet because I can't even really explain it very well so I just keep putting it off. Your description was the closest thing I've found to what I'm going through. I need to know how to get rid of it!


HOW are you? still in pain?


----------



## introuble82

lisah628 said:


> If you're still watching...how did they diagnose what was finally wrong?
> 
> I had two D&Cs almost 4 months ago for a diagnosed partial mole. Ever since, sex has been very painful, as has working out or even sitting for long periods of time. I figured it was my body healing but its been months and its not getting any bettering.
> Blood work is normal. Ultrasound is normal. The Dr is saying its not a gyn issue and I'm fine. But I'm NOT fine. I just need an answer.


Hi,

how are you? hope you feel better by now? any pain?


----------



## introuble82

Stella43 said:


> To anyone who reads this thread and is feeling the same way I described above after having a d & c or any type of uterine surgery, please know that my pain was/is due to a condition called Adenomyosis. It most often occurs in women after experiencing uterine trauma. In other words, they stabbed me with the curettage instrument and dislodged endometrial cells into my uterine wall. Ouch! Ouch until menopause that is!!!


Hi Stella... how are you?


----------



## introuble82

Just a little update..
D&C July17- lower abdominal pain still there... 
For the past 3-4nmonths, the pain really severe.. hurt when sitting down at work for very long period & hard to get sleep at night.. 

My joints also hurt today im in Hospital, will do hystreocopy to rule out my womb... next will be laparoscopy 

Please don’t be PID Wish me luck


----------



## introuble82

Result from hystreocopy ok 
Dr removed endo polyps

I still have pain on my lower abdominal!!!!!
Arghhhhhhhhh help meeeee

Next laparoscopy!!!

Prayyyy for me!!!!


----------

